# Huge Bee Swarm



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Today I was called for bee swarm removal. I made short video and just posted it here
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsifVrwf5Gc]Huge_Bee_Swarm.avi - YouTube[/ame]










In addition (from my old web page),
"How is too easy to handle your trophy": Swarming of bee hive

Boris Romanov


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That does look to be a rather large gathering. 
They must have quite the charismatic leader.


----------

